# Tasty Names! Lol.



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

WAAAY before I entered the Betta world, I went through sort of an obsession with naming fish after foods! All of them were fancy goldfish and always had some markings that related to what food they were named after, here are the names. Note- not all the fish listed were at the same time.
Pizza, Ketchup, Cookie, Cheddar, Jalapeno, Nacho, and Coffee

Whenever I would tell people what my fish at the time were named (I usually had at least 3 fish including Pizza) they would be like "aw man now you made me hungry" lol. Anyone else do this? or something similar (even if it's not food related)


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I always told myself I would name my next pet Porkchop, haha. I think food names can be really cute, especially if you pick one that fits the pet very well.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a funny/not funny story for ya. I had a betta named Suishi but I didn't name him. The cashier did. I went grocery shopping and had mostly food and Suishi got scanned last. He looked at the fish funny and said, "Ah your buying some Suishi" and the name stuck.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sushi story gave me a good chuckle! My kids name all the fish I cant keep em straight!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

efg321 said:


> Sushi story gave me a good chuckle! My kids name all the fish I cant keep em straight!


You have to watch those kids. My baby brother-in-law named his betta "red box" when he got him. Age 4


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We've had a Sushi, and a Nori, Won Ton Soup, Skittles, Waffle, 'Nana, Bad 'Nana.


----------

